# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  فيديو: كيف سيكون المستقبل من وجهة نظر Samsung

## brushzone

*التكنولوجيا من حولنا تتطور بسرعة كبيرة جداً، فمن اللوحيات و الهواتف الذكية بدأنا نشاهد الساعات الذكية، التلفزيونات الذكية و لكن هذه ليست آخر مرحلة، فكما قلنا فإن التكنولوجيا تطور بسرعة و هنا تشاركنا Samsung تصورها لتطور الشاشات في المستقبل*

*مشاهدة الفيديو*

http://www.brushzone.info/spnews.asp?record_id=51

----------

